# Trying to light All-Pro propane heater...



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

DM , I haven't seen a heater like you describe. But, if the small tube? is a pilot. then, I would say the sparker should point toward it & not the burner


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

No, it's not a pilot. It's solid, not hollow.
I can get sparks inside, I can smell the gas, it just won't LIGHT!
@#!##!#[email protected]!#@

DM


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If you have a good spark .maybe gas to air mixture isn't correct. They couldn't get it to work .That's why they got rid of it


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Post a pic of the other side.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Dunno what good that will do....but OK!

DM


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The white thingy/flame sensor is in the correct position as the gas/flame comes out the middle and mixes with air from the many holes. That sucker is all rusted up and your ignition spark is weak/too small and jumping in the wrong place. Try take the igniter apart and clean out the rust or buy a new one.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

So.... you're saying it SHOULD be near the solid post thing?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a close-up... but if the sparker does not want to co-operate, is there any other way I can ignite this thing safely?

DM


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The sensor has to sense the flame at it's most stable spot and that is where it comes out. The sparker has to ignite the MIXTURE of gas and air safely so that is why it is near an air hole. No way to ignite it safely but post some B4 and after pics of your forearms so we can know how it turned out.:yes:

Kenmac may be right and your gas too air mixture may be improper. Tank manifold/regulator or reg inside the unit may be faulty. Propane is VERY finicky at the best of times. Hope you did not pay too much for it.:no:

The sparker is just above the probe thing and below that sheet metal screw. Looks submerged to me. Maybe it needs to be moved further out past that plate into the gas stream.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

DM. I found a wiring diagram (not sure if it's for your mod) It shows that the other part is a spark plug. the smaller ceramic part must be flame sensor. Actually, it has 2 diagrams



http://www.portable-heaters.com/manuals/000096-01.pdf


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I found that too, but it's not the right one.

DM


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe your gas pressure is too low. Is it attached to a small propane tank with a seperate regulator.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

small tank, yup.

DM


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

If you are following the ignition instructions on the data plate it tells you exactly how to start it. 
The big red button has to be continually pushed in and out for spark. This heater does not have automatic ignition. If it does not spark when pushing in /letting go and pushing in constantly the igniter is N.G.
With the *gas off* and the *power off* you should be able to see the spark while pushing the larger red button in and out.


If you read the instructions it states this unit should be serviced by a qualified factory service rep. These are not the type of heaters you want to be messing with if you don't understand them. It could be fatal!!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Welp, when all else fails, take it back to the guy you got it from and have HIM fire it up!
I did, he did and the instructions are wrong!!! It says to plug it in FIRST, (thereby giving the [email protected]#ing spark absolutely NO chance of lighting the gas as it's blown away by the fan.....) but you need to ignite it first is all, THEN plug in the fan. 

*SHEESH!*

Maybe this thread will help someone else with the same backasswards instructions...?

Thanks for all the input guys!

DM


----------

